# Schach



## flashdog (3. Feb 2010)

Hallo,
gibt es irgendwo eine Einleitung wie man ein einfaches Schach Spiel programmiert?

Ich habe nur fertige Java Schach Spiele gefunden ohne Sourcecode.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Final_Striker (3. Feb 2010)

geh auf sourceforge.net und such nach shess ;-)


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Feb 2010)

Meinst du nicht, er sollte dort besser nach _Chess_ suchen?


----------



## Final_Striker (6. Feb 2010)

ja, könnte helfen :-D


----------

